# sobre a tradução de termos sem equivalência



## Tony100000

Olá a todos!

Este thread é, especialmente, dedicado a pessoas que trabalham como tradutoras, mas também gostaria de ter outras opiniões, se possível. Eu, dentro de algum tempo, penso tirar o curso de tradutor de textos ingleses. O que acontece é que existem palavras que não têm equivalente em português, ou mesmo tendo, muitas pessoas estão habituadas a usar o próprio anglicismo. A minha dúvida é a seguinte: eu sou muito perfeccionista com tudo o que faço e não me contento em escrever traduções aproximadas, mas as exactas. Para quem trabalha como tradutor/a, a própria editora dá liberdade de escrita? É ela que diz se traduzimos tudo em português português, ou não? Eu vou dar alguns exemplos. Quando nasci, sempre ouvi as palavras "cowboy" e "cowgirl", só há um, dois anos para cá é que vi traduções como "vaqueiro/a". Estes termos, de facto, fazem-me confusão, pois estou muito mais habituado aos anglicismos. Temos também as palavras "dweeb, geek". Muitas traduções que vi, "cromo", em Portugal, parece a mais usada, mas essa palavra não indica o significado completo da palavra inglesa, pelo que usaria os próprios anglicismos. Para quem trabalha como tradutor/a como profissão ou não, o que acha de tudo isto? Concordam comigo de que as palavras de deveriam traduzir ou não?

Ps: Como vêm, também não traduzo "thread" como "fio", pois não estou nada habituado ao termo.

Obrigado!


----------



## machadinho

Acho os anglicismos e galicismos de sintaxe mais sérios que os de vocabulário. Não os tolero. Mas passam despercebidos mais facilmente. Pelo menos são em número menor. Os de vocabulário só evito dentro do bom senso.

Veja que sua preocupação não é exatamente com anglicismos mas com termos do inglês usados diretamente no português.


----------



## Vanda

Galicisimos, anglicismos, e outros cismos, quem conseguir escrever em português sem eles, ou não conhece a origem das palavras ou é um gênio, porque acho que nem Camões escapou deles...

Edit: A tempo. Li algumas explicações sobre determinado termo que se optou manter no inglês - na informática - porque a palavra no português não tinha a nuance do termo em inglês (vou tentar me lembrar qual foi); e depois de analisar vi que era isto mesmo: forçar uma tradução para um termo que não é exatamente aquilo é forçar demais a barra. Com tantas novas tecnologias, novas descobertas, temos que ir nos adaptando aos novos termos emprestados como a língua - toda e qualquer - fez e faz: internet, e-mail.....


----------



## Carfer

Tony pede a opinião dos tradutores mas, como em última análise o trabalho destes se destina aos leitores como eu, não fará certamente mal dizer o que penso. 
Acho que o critério terá de ser o da compreensão, tão exacta quanto possível, pelo leitor. Consequentemente, o tradutor tem de saber com precisão quem são os destinatários da tradução. Se se trata de um texto sobre informática destinado a informáticos, por exemplo, não vejo nenhum problema em manter a terminologia inglesa porque é essa que eles usam e entendem melhor. Há até casos em que a tradução para português pode gerar dificuldades ou incompreensões. O mesmo se diga de outras áreas do conhecimento. Depois, há palavras estrangeiras que migraram para o português e que não tem sentido traduzir dada a sua aceitação e o conhecimento generalizado do que representam. É o caso de '_cowboy_', que eu não traduziria a menos que me estivesse a dirigir a quem seguramente não soubesse do que se trata, o que há-de ser raro. '_Vaqueiro_' não é um termo de apreensão imediata, pelo menos em Portugal onde não há grandes manadas de gado. '_Cowboy_' toda a gente sabe o que é (já '_cowgirl_' é outra questão). Pelo contrário, teria de me esforçar para encontrar uma tradução para '_dweeb_' ou '_geek', _termos que não dizem nada a quem não tenha um conhecimento bastante razoável do inglês. Se _'cromo_' é o que mais se aproxima e não há outro termo que transmita a mesma ideia, escolheria '_cromo_'. Traduções exactas, termo a termo, nem sempre são possíveis e, frequentemente, também não são desejáveis. É a ideia que tem de ser traduzida, não as palavras, o que nos leva a outro problema, o da necessidade de um bom conhecimento da matéria traduzida pelo tradutor, particularmente sensível em áreas como o Direito ou a Medicina. Doutro modo, arriscamo-nos a traduções caricatas e/ou incompreensíveis, de que de momento me ocorre o exemplo da tradução para português de '_My Silent War_', do Kim Philby, cujo pai era funcionário público _('civil servant')_. O tradutor (humano, na época ainda não havia tradutores automáticos) não encontrou nada melhor do que escrever que o pai de Philby era _'um servo_ _civil'._  A asneira é transparente para quem fale inglês, mas não imagino o que terá pensado e entendido o leitor comum.
Ah! também não costumo traduzir '_thread_'. Não vejo onde esteja a vantagem.


----------



## Vanda

Falar nisso, Carfer, não sei aí, mas já dicionarizamos caubói para falar especificamente do caubói americano, do peão de rodeios famosos aqui, e não de qualquer vaqueiro.
1.Vaqueiro (esp. do Oeste da América do Norte)2. Pistoleiro  com trajes e modo de vida similar ao do vaqueiro, esp. o que é  personagem de filme, romance etc. ambientado no Oeste norte-americano na  época da expansão dos Estados Unidos, (séc.XIX): filme de caubói.
3. Peão de rodeios
[F.: Do ing. _cowboy._]

Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/cauboi#ixzz3EK8evCdK
​


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Falar nisso, Carfer, não sei aí, mas já dicionarizamos caubói para falar especificamente do caubói americano, do peão de rodeios famosos aqui, e não de qualquer vaqueiro.
> 1.Vaqueiro (esp. do Oeste da América do Norte)2. Pistoleiro  com trajes e modo de vida similar ao do vaqueiro, esp. o que é  personagem de filme, romance etc. ambientado no Oeste norte-americano na  época da expansão dos Estados Unidos, (séc.XIX): filme de caubói.
> 3. Peão de rodeios
> [F.: Do ing. _cowboy._]
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/cauboi#ixzz3EK8evCdK
> ​




O Priberam também regista '_caubói_' mas, para ser franco, nunca tinha visto tal palavra e não creio que vá deparar muito frequentemente com ela. Há uma variante, também dicionarizada, '_cobói_', que é mais frequente, se bem que também não a veja muito escrita. Já _'coboiada_' (o filme, ou, mais comummente, as situações de grande irresponsabilidade e confusão) é de uso corrente. Aliás, '_cobói' _acabou por adquirir outra conotação além da original: a do aventureiro irresponsável, que manifesta pouco respeito pelos outros e capaz de se meter em qualquer alhada.


----------



## Vanda

Então, é quando as palavras ganham outra conotação que a portuguesa não abarca é que não adianta a gente querer forçar a barra pra usar alguma outra qualquer que poderia ser a tradução. A língua dinâmica se responsabiliza de ir dando feições aportuguesadas. Acho que a palavra que eu estava tentando lembrar é accountability.



> _1. A ideia de responsabilização transcende a idéia da simples  prestação de contas. A  accountability não se limita à necessidade da  justificação e da legitimação da discricionariedade daqueles que exercem  o Poder Público em nome dos  cidadãos, mas também deve incluir a  possibilidade de sanção legal ou simbólica. _
> 
> _2. Ademais, accountability implica não apenas responsividade  (answerability) do governante ou burocrata, mas também, e sobretudo, a  capacidade de o agente fiscalizador demandar justificação do agente  público por seus atos ou omissões e, eventualmente, imputar-lhe algum  tipo de sanção._


fonte

E este artigo 
Accountability: já podemos traduzi-la para o português?


----------



## xiskxisk

Carfer said:


> O Priberam também regista '_caubói_' mas, para ser franco, nunca tinha visto tal palavra e não creio que vá deparar muito frequentemente com ela. Há uma variante, também dicionarizada, '_cobói_', que é mais frequente, se bem que também não a veja muito escrita. Já _'coboiada_' (o filme, ou, mais comummente, as situações de grande irresponsabilidade e confusão) é de uso corrente. Aliás, '_cobói' _acabou por adquirir outra conotação além da original: a do aventureiro irresponsável, que manifesta pouco respeito pelos outros e capaz de se meter em qualquer alhada.


Quanto a caubói vs cobói, acho que a segunda apareceu apenas porque há a tendência para centralizar o ditongo au em ó. Na minha opinião deve-se usar a forma caubói, cabendo a cada um pronunciar o ditongo ou centralizar para ó.
 Há em Português muitas grafias que não representam exactamente como as palavras são pronunciadas, mas que se mantém pois noutras regiões usa-se a pronúncia original.

Uma das coisas incríveis da nossa língua é usarmos a mesma grafia para palavras que são pronunciadas de maneiras completamente diferentes numas regiões.

Por exemplo, no Brasil a palavra existente podia-se escrever êzistentchi, enquanto na norma Portuguesa escrever-se-ia izchtent. No entanto existente acomoda as duas pronúncias. 

De qualquer das formas acho que quando se quiser dizer caubói no sentido de vaqueiro, é preferível usar vaqueiro.


----------



## machadinho

Vamos colocar a prática da tradução em perspectiva histórica para ver até que ponto é bom aceitar _qualquer coisa.
_

Resumo da ópera:
_o tradutor, especialmente o primeiro tradutor, deve *pensar na própria língua*._​

Um exemplo interessantíssimo é o do *Cícero*. Ele trouxe a filosofia grega para o mundo latino. Não é pouca coisa. Mas o latim em que ele nasceu e cresceu simplesmente não tinha palavras que correspondessem à maioria dos termos técnicos da filosofia grega. E o que foi que o Cícero fez? Ele *pensou* em latim e *criou* termos latinos usando raízes *latinas* para traduzir os termos gregos. Ele enriqueceu o latim a partir do próprio latim. São todos neologismos dele; mas são neologismos latinos, não gregos.

É imenso o vocabulário que o Cícero criou ao traduzir do grego usando o latim. São termos que usamos o tempo todo hoje em dia.

Alguns exemplos tirados do âmago da língua portuguesa:


humanidade: Cícero criou _humanitas_ para traduzir o substantivo abstrato derivado do grego _anthrópinos_, que quer dizer humano. Ora, se batesse a conhecida preguicinha nele, ele podia muito bem ter escrito *_anthropinitas_ em latim.  Talvez *_anthropinitas _desse um ar mais sério ou soasse mais chique — já que soava grego clássico, ou cheirava a Atenas e Alexandria — ou pelo menos, na cabeça dele, conservasse aquela acepção *misteriosa* que só um termo do grego clássico conseguiria expressar, jamais o pobre latim. _Mutatis mutandis_.  
causa: Cícero criou o latino _causa_ a partir de um verbo bastante conhecido entre eles lá para traduzir o grego _aitía_, termo técnico que recebeu de Aristóteles a acepção hoje em voga em cada canto do mundo. Nada soa /kaʊsa/ em grego.¹ De novo. Ele usou o latim, repensou o latim, enriqueceu o latim para trazer um conceito grego para o mundo latino. 
 
E por aí vai.

_Eu acho admirável_.

¹ _kausía_ significa chapeu de feltro.


O primeiro tradutor precisa, como Cícero, *pensar* no interior da própria língua e, se preciso, criar termos novos que *brotem da* própria língua, o que vai muito além de simplesmente substituir (quando muito) um sufixozinho aqui e normalizar a grafia ali. O fato de _accountability _não querer dizer responsabilidade não é motivo para escrever, digamos, *acontabilidade. Abra o dicionário. Busque. Pesquise. Pergunte. Ache um campo semântico em português dentro do qual o conceito de _accountability_ já esteja expresso. O primeiro tradutor é sim responsável pela escolha que faz.

Querem ver? Em *informática*, a tradução consagrada de port é porta. Não adianta explicar para a dita _community_ que _port_ é porto, e porta é _door. _É fato consumado. Porém, tivesse o *primeiro tradutor* optado por porto, esta tradução soaria tão natural como a corrente. Era realmente inevitável dizer porta, customizar, etc.?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Vamos colocar a prática da tradução em perspectiva histórica para ver até que ponto é bom aceitar _qualquer coisa.
> _
> 
> Resumo da ópera:
> _o tradutor, especialmente o primeiro tradutor, deve *pensar na própria língua*._​
> 
> Um exemplo interessantíssimo é o do *Cícero*. Ele trouxe a filosofia grega para o mundo latino. Não é pouca coisa. Mas o latim em que ele nasceu e cresceu simplesmente não tinha palavras que correspondessem à maioria dos termos técnicos da filosofia grega. E o que foi que o Cícero fez? Ele *pensou* em latim e *criou* termos latinos usando raízes *latinas* para traduzir os termos gregos. Ele enriqueceu o latim a partir do próprio latim. São todos neologismos dele; mas são neologismos latinos, não gregos.
> 
> Alguns exemplos tirados do âmago da língua portuguesa:
> 
> 
> humanidade: Cícero criou _humanitas_ para traduzir o substantivo abstrato derivado do grego _anthrópinos_, que quer dizer humano. Ora, se batesse a conhecida preguicinha nele, ele podia muito bem ter escrito *_anthropinitas_ em latim.  Talvez *_anthropinitas _desse um ar mais sério ou soasse mais chique — já que soava grego clássico, ou cheirava a Atenas e Alexandria — ou pelo menos, na cabeça dele, conservasse aquela acepção *misteriosa* que só um termo do grego clássico conseguiria expressar, jamais o pobre latim. _Mutatis mutandis_.
> ...
> causa: Cícero criou o latino _causa_ a partir de um verbo bastante conhecido entre eles lá para traduzir o grego _aitía_, termo técnico que recebeu de Aristóteles a acepção em voga em cada canto do mundo. Nada soa /kaʊsa/ em grego.¹ De novo. Ele usou o latim, repensou o latim, enriqueceu o latim para trazer um conceito grego para o mundo latino.
> 
> _Eu acho admirável_.
> 
> E por aí vai.
> 
> ¹ _kausía_ significa chapeu de feltro.
> 
> 
> O primeiro tradutor precisa, como Cícero, *pensar na* própria língua, criar termos que *brotem da* própria língua, o que vai muito além de simplesmente substituir (quando muito) um sufixozinho aqui e normalizar a grafia ali. O fato de _accountability _não querer dizer responsabilidade não é motivo para escrever, digamos, *acontabilidade. Abra o dicionário. Busque. Pesquise. Pergunte. Ache um campo semântico em português dentro do qual o conceito de _accountability_ já esteja expresso. O primeiro tradutor é sim responsável pela escolha que faz.
> 
> Querem ver? Em *informática*, a tradução consagrada de port é porta. Não adiante explicar para a dita _community_ que _port_ é porto, e porta é _door. _É fato consumado. Porém, tivesse o *primeiro tradutor* optado por porto, esta tradução soaria tão natural como a corrente. Era realmente inevitável dizer porta, customizar, etc.?



Estou de acordo com o que diz sobre os barbarismos que poluem a língua. E não, não eram inevitáveis. Havia alternativas, de facto, e alternativas não só mais correctas do ponto de vista linguístico como igualmente eficazes como instrumentos de transmissão do conhecimento. Contudo, o que Cícero podia fazer no seu tempo hoje é praticamente impossível. Cícero foi o primeiro tradutor para latim de muitas obras da poesia, da filosofia e da retórica gregas, que na altura representavam o supra-sumo da cultura (ou, pelo menos o primeiro conhecido ou o primeiro que até nós chegou).  A verdade, porém, é que hoje já não há primeiros tradutores. O conhecimento e a cultura chegam-nos de muitas fontes, por muitas vias e são acedidos quase simultâneamente por múltiplos interessados. Das diferentes propostas terminológicas, acaba quase sempre por prevalecer aquela que corresponde à língua que detém o império económico e cultural (sou do tempo do '_ordenador_' ou do '_sistema de exploração_', termos de raiz francesa que não vingaram). A finalidade do que hoje se traduz (muito, felizmente, embora frequentemente mal) é imediatista e, sobretudo, económica. Cícero não tinha esse tipo de constrangimentos. Traduzia para uma classe letrada numericamente ínfima, que, no geral, lia directamente do grego, não para um público vasto. E traduzia para latim sobretudo por razões políticas, por causa da necessidade de afirmação da cultura latina sobre a grega, para ultrapassar a contradição entre um império que dominava politicamente mas que era subjugado culturalmente por gente que dominava (onde há disso hoje em dia?). Traduzia para latim enfrentando a oposição de muito romano ilustre (Varrão, por exemplo) que achava isso perfeitamente inútil. O império de Roma dominava pela força das suas legiões e pela qualidade da sua administração. Os impérios de hoje (ou o império?) dominam essencialmente pela via do poder económico, devidamente respaldado no poder militar. Pessoalmente, acho louváveis todas as iniciativas e atitudes que visem a defesa e a promoção da nossa língua. Contudo, a afirmação do português depende em grande parte da capacidade que nós, falantes, tivermos de nos impormos economicamente num mundo globalizado. O inglês não é a primeira língua pelo número de falantes que tem (ou, poderia acrescentar, por ter produzido Shakespeare), é a primeira pela predominância económica que os países de língua inglesa têm e é pela mesma razão que começa a haver uma manifesta apetência pelo chinês, por exemplo. Assim sendo, não me preocupa tanto a defesa da pureza do idioma em si, preocupa-me mais que o idioma seja um instrumento de progresso e desenvolvimento económico, que não constitua uma barreira ao desenvolvimento dos nossos povos. Se para isso tivermos de fazer algumas concessões na terminologia... pois que seja.

P.S. Por falar em concessões, Cícero fez muitas. Creio que há um exagero na crença muito difundida de que adaptou toda a terminologia filosófica grega para o latim. Aconteceu nalguns casos, mas também fez propostas que ele próprio abandonou.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Assim sendo, não me preocupa tanto a defesa da pureza do idioma em si, preocupa-me mais que o idioma seja um instrumento de progresso e desenvolvimento económico, que não constitua uma barreira ao desenvolvimento dos nossos povos. Se para isso tivermos de fazer algumas concessões na terminologia... pois que seja.


Carfer, respeitosamente, não concordo com algumas premissas do seu raciocínio.

(i) Sim, não será mais possível haver um primeiro tradutor de toda uma área do conhecimento, mas há certamente primeiros tradutores de *termos-chave* (accountability, policy, reliability, etc.) que enfrentam o desafio ou que evitam repensar a própria língua.

(ii) O fato de que os tradutores atuais se dirigem a um público mais amplo e, geralmente, menos letrado que o dos últimos anos da República Romana só conta a favor dos tradutores atuais. Ora, é exatamente por isso que eles devem aproveitar ao máximo a língua corrente antes de introduzir expressões servis, precisamente porque é menos provável que o geral conheça a língua original. (Se não fossem palavras estranhas, não gerariam esta controvérsia.)

(iii) Não vejo com bons olhos a ideia de que o idioma seja um instrumento de progresso e desenvolvimento econômico, pois dá margem à ideia de que *o valor *do idioma é sua eficácia como instrumento para esse fim. Progresso e desenvolvimento econômico é 1, e só 1, objetivo.


----------



## Vanda

Machadinho; port, door, você apelou, né?  Estamos falando de termos em áreas de economia, política, tecnologias, que ainda não têm a nuance necessária no português. E até os clássicos que você citou tiveram que usar palavras que se originaram do grego, pois é de lá que o latim veio diretamente. E vamos cair de quatro quando descobrirmos que todas as línguas vieram de uma única e que tudo que é ''puro'', na verdade, é contaminação ao ser repassado de outras línguas.
E por mais que batamos o pé, os tradutores de órgãos governamentais, o comércio internacional, o mundo das finanças não virá recorrer a nós para uma ''boa'' palavra. Nós é que temos que aprendê-las, pelo menos o conceito, na hora de traduzir. E dependendo de quem é o cliente, se você se aferra à tradução ''pura'', ele reclama ou muda de tradutor, porque ''inventamos'', ''não sabemos nada'', etc., querem um tradutor ''atualizado''. Não sou eu, é o mercado.


----------



## machadinho

Estarei em breve postando nesse thread minha final resposta contendo uma frase como um conspícuo e persuasivo adjetivo qualificando "mercado" que seremos capazes de discutir massivamente sobre.


----------



## Carfer

Não pensei que isto fosse um braço-de-ferro, julguei que se tratava antes de uma amena cavaqueira, mas vamos a isso.



> (i) Sim, não será mais possível haver um primeiro tradutor de toda uma área do conhecimento, mas há certamente primeiros tradutores de *termos-chave* (accountability, policy, reliability, etc.) que enfrentam o desafio ou que evitam repensar a própria língua.


Haverá, machadinho? Dum ponto de vista lógico e cronológico, obviamente que alguém há-de ter sido o primeiro. Contudo, mesmo que admitamos ser possível, no mundo de hoje, determinar quem é o primeiro tradutor desses termos-chave, quem é que garante e como é que se impõe a primazia da escolha que fizer esse primeiro tradutor? Que segurança nos dá de ter feito a opção pelo melhor termo? Quem avalia e define o que é correcto ou melhor? Por que mecanismos chegamos à adopção e uso generalizado de uma palavra?  Quem nos diz que o hipotético primeiro tradutor que verteu _'port'_ para português não escolheu efectivamente _'porto'_ e não _'porta'?_ Por que razão foi _'porta'_ que se impôs_?_ *(*)* Se toda a gente entende o que significa '_porta_' nesse caso, a palavra apenas ganhou uma nova acepção, o que de forma alguma é um fenómeno linguístico incomum ou indesejável.

O problema põe-se hoje sobretudo com a terminologia técnica e, como é óbvio, nem sempre temos no baú da nossa língua palavra que nos sirva para traduzir o conceito. E o problema nem sequer é novo. Imagine que o tradutor primeiro quisesse escolher um termo nativo para traduzir ‘_avion_’, neologismo francês inventado e patenteado por Clément Ader no final do século XIX. A qual poderia recorrer? Ao ‘_passarola_’ do nosso comum compatriota Bartolomeu de Gusmão_?_ O português adequa-se mal a soluções como a que os alemães e os russos encontraram chamando à novidade algo que literalmente significa_ ‘aparelho que voa por si’. _É evidente que se o tal tradutor lhe tivesse chamado_ ‘__autovoador__’ _ou_ ‘__autovolante__’ _e o termo tivesse pegado, hoje achá-lo-iamos normalíssimo. Mas teria valido a pena?

*(*)* Pensando melhor, o que é que nos permite afirmar que _'port'_ é _'porto'_ e não _'porta'?  _Considerando que se trata de um ponto de entrada e saída de sinais de comunicação com outros equipamentos, '_port_a' não é uma palavra inteiramente destituída de sentido. Chamar-lhe _'porto_', de resto, implica igualmente uma boa dose de figuração. No fim de contas, _'porto_' e '_porta_' são locais de passagem e, se virmos bem, o étimo do inglês '_port_' até é o latim '_portus_', que significa isso mesmo, passagem. Ambos os termos têm mais em comum do que parece e razões que justifiquem que se opte por qualquer deles. Só que a vida, o público, o mercado, o que quiserem, já fez a sua escolha. Porquê persistir em divergir?



> _(ii) O fato de que os tradutores atuais se dirigem a um público mais amplo e, geralmente, menos letrado que o dos últimos anos da República Romana só conta a favor dos tradutores atuais. Ora, é exatamente por isso que eles devem aproveitar ao máximo a língua corrente antes de introduzir expressões servis, precisamente porque é menos provável que o geral conheça a língua original. (Se não fossem palavras estranhas, não gerariam esta controvérsia.)_


Estranhas serão só enquanto não se impuserem. Quando isso acontecer, passam a fazer parte do nosso património linguístico, não são mais estranhas nem estrangeiras. E vai-me perdoar, mas não creio que tenha sido por servilismo que os celtiberos que habitavam este “cantinho à beira-mar plantado” começaram a adoptar palavras latinas quando por cá lhes apareceram as legiões de Roma, ou quando, uns séculos depois, entraram aqui de roldão uns berberes do norte de África que falavam árabe e por cá deixaram de herança umas centenas largas de palavras, ou quando uns navegadores aventureiros aportaram aí para os seus lados e juntaram ao português que já falavam uma quantidade considerável de palavras que foram buscar às línguas locais. Ora, se virmos bem, e ao contrário do que hoje sucede, é pouco provável que os romanos, os árabes ou os índios trouxessem muitas novidades para as quais não houvesse já palava adaptável no português de então. Prefiro chamar a isso aculturação, assimilação, pragmatismo.


> _(iii) Não vejo com bons olhos a ideia de que o idioma seja um instrumento de progresso e desenvolvimento econômico, pois dá margem à ideia de que *o valor* do idioma é sua eficácia como instrumento para esse fim. Progresso e desenvolvimento econômico é 1, e só 1, objetivo._


Concordo, é só um objectivo, mas que a língua é um instrumento de desenvolvimento económico, é. Se não, porque nos preocuparia tanto que as pessoas aprofundem e melhorem o seu domínio do idioma? Não é especialmente porque isso lhes permite progredirem económica e socialmente?  


> _Cícero não viveu para ver o Império Romano e só se preocupou com filosofia depois de sair da vida pública._


É um facto, embora o tenha falhado por muito pouco. Em todo o caso, não me referia ao “*I*mpério”, mas sim ao império enquanto domínio político. No tempo de Cícero, a Grécia estava sob o domínio romano havia já um século e a vida intelectual romana largamente dominada por gregos.


----------



## Jabir

Povo, eu trabalho como tradutor. As línguas não são criadas uma em relação à outra. Esse negócio de "tradução correta", de vocabulário, não existe!!!
O grande problema que observo, nas minhas tarefas de revisão de textos alheios, é a tradução sintática ao pé da letra.

Por exemplo: "Achieving a solid database is key to successful performance". O cara traduz assim: "Obtendo um banco de dados sólido é (a) chave para desempenho de sucesso". Ou variantes: "Obter um banco de dados sólido é a chave para um desempenho bem-sucedido". (OK, não foi lá aqueeeele exemplo, mas abram qualquer site traduzido do inglês para português e verão do que se trata).

A maestria do tradutor consiste em reestruturar o sentido, integralmente, do texto original, sem nunca, para tal, massacrar brutalmente o que se consideram estruturas semânticas naturais na língua-alvo. Dito de outra forma: ele tem que saber escrever do jeito que se escreve em português, pro texto não ficar com cara-de-tradução.

Quanto aos anglicanismos, acrescento que a habilidade do tradutor nesse quesito deve orientá-lo a quando traduzir, ou não, o tal termo. Para tal, ele deve ter olhos treinados para poder identificar termos que já estão consagrados na forma inglesa na língua portuguesa e, portanto, tornar-se-iam irreconhecíveis, mesmo que vertidos a uma tradução correta. Cito então o exemplo do "switch", aparelho de informática, cuja forma em inglês já é de uso corrente entre nós, brasileiros.
Menciono por fim que é possível perceber, por parte das empresas, um movimento a favor do aportuguesamento dos nomes de ALGUNS seus produtos - no caso do "switch" supracitado, batizam-no de "comutador"; uso este que, reitero, restringe-se aos manuais até o momento.

Sem mais.


----------



## Tony100000

Quem diria que uma "simples" pergunta daria lugar a uma discussão sobre termos gregos, latinos e afins.

Agradeço imenso as vossas opiniões


----------



## machadinho

Jabir said:


> [...]O grande problema que observo, nas minhas tarefas de revisão de textos alheios, é a tradução sintática ao pé da letra.


 Concordo. Era exatamente o que eu tinha em mente quando falei, na segunda mensagem deste fio, que:


machadinho said:


> Acho os anglicismos e galicismos de sintaxe  mais sérios que os de vocabulário. Não os tolero.


Contudo ...
Em traduções de *filosofia*, especialmente dos trechos mais importantes (quais sejam: onde fica o cerne de um raciocínio, onde está o pulo do gato, onde se encontra a formulação final de uma teoria, etc.) prefere-se, em geral, *conservar o máximo de sintaxe*, ainda que em prejuízo da fluidez, para que fique bem claro que o conceito A guarda a relação B com o conceito C. Quanto mais teoricamente marcada é uma frase num texto filosófico, mais literal deve ser (espera-se que seja) a sintaxe da tradução. No resto, nem tanto.


----------



## Jabir

Interessante, machadinho, não sabia dessa nuance da tradução de textos filosóficos - não é minha área. Por falar nisso, o Tony não especificou a dele.


----------

